# Nghiên cứu: Chất làm ngọt nhân tạo độc hại đối với vi khuẩn đường tiêu hóa



## uyenlam (9/10/18)

*Theo một nghiên cứu được công bố trên tạp chí Molecules, các nhà nghiên cứu phát hiện ra 6 chất làm ngọt nhân tạo thông thường được Cục Quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm phê duyệt và 10 chất bổ sung thể thao được tìm thấy là độc hại đối với vi khuẩn đường tiêu hóa của chuột.*

Các nhà nghiên cứu từ Đại học Ben-Gurion của Negev ở Israel và Đại học Công nghệ Nanyang ở Singapore đã thử nghiệm độc tính của aspartame, sucralose, saccharine, neotame, advantame và acesulfame kali-k. Họ quan sát thấy rằng khi tiếp xúc với chỉ 1 miligam trên mililít chất ngọt nhân tạo, vi khuẩn tìm thấy trong hệ tiêu hóa trở nên độc hại.




​Ariel Kushmaro, giáo sư ngành kỹ thuật công nghệ sinh học của BGU cho biết: "_Đây là bằng chứng cho thấy việc tiêu thụ chất làm ngọt nhân tạo ảnh hưởng xấu đến hoạt động của vi khuẩn đường ruột có thể gây ra nhiều vấn đề về sức khỏe_".

Theo nghiên cứu, hệ thống vi khuẩn đường ruột đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình trao đổi chất của con người, và chất tạo ngọt nhân tạo có thể ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của vật chủ, chẳng hạn như gây bất dung nạp glucose. Ngoài ra, một số tác dụng của các chất ngọt mới được FDA chấp thuận, chẳng hạn như neotame, vẫn chưa được biết rõ.




​Tuy nhiên, nghiên cứu cho thấy những con chuột được cho ăn chất làm ngọt nhân tạo neotame có các mô hình trao đổi chất khác biệt so với những con không được cho ăn chất này. Thêm nữa một số gen quan trọng được tìm thấy trong ruột người cũng đã giảm. Ngoài ra, nồng độ của một số axit béo, chất béo và cholesterol cao hơn ở chuột được cho ăn neotame hơn là ở những con bình thường khác .

Bởi vì việc sử dụng rộng rãi chất làm ngọt nhân tạo trong đồ uống và thực phẩm, nhiều người tiêu thụ chúng mà không hề biết. Ngoài việc được tìm thấy là xấu cho sức khỏe, một số chất làm ngọt đã được xác định là chất gây ô nhiễm môi trường. Các nhà nghiên còn cứu lưu ý rằng chúng cũng có thể được tìm thấy trong nước uống.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

